# Krita



## Anonymous (Sep 10, 2009)

I installed KOffice on FreeBSD 7.2, KDE 3.5.10 and all programs works fine except Krita. It need about five (5) minutes to start, long time to open a picture... It is not usable. A Krita was the reason that I installed Koffice, uf.
There aare no errors. And version is 1.63

Thanks in advance

Mitja
-----
http://starikarp.redbubble.com


----------



## avilla@ (Sep 10, 2009)

koffice 2.1 will be out soon... an effort is being made to be ready with the port as soon as it's released

of course, it requires kde 4 dependencies...


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 10, 2009)

xzhayon said:
			
		

> koffice 2.1 will be out soon... an effort is being made to be ready with the port as soon as it's released
> 
> of course, it requires kde 4 dependencies...



I know but who know about Krita?? Will be the same? It is very good program IMO but unusable for now or is something wrong with my system?


----------



## avilla@ (Sep 10, 2009)

krita has been rewritten just like all the apps in koffice. it worked fine in 2.0, and in 2.1 should be better and more stable


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 30, 2009)

xzhayon said:
			
		

> krita has been rewritten just like all the apps in koffice. it worked fine in 2.0, and in 2.1 should be better and more stable



Are there any roadmap about koffice 2.1, please?


----------



## avilla@ (Nov 30, 2009)

lumiwa said:
			
		

> Are there any roadmap about koffice 2.1, please?



it is ready in area 51 (http://freebsd.kde.org), and i'm already using it, but some work is still needed for l10n ports. about to be committed, anyway: stay tuned!


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 22, 2009)

xzhayon said:
			
		

> krita has been rewritten just like all the apps in koffice. it worked fine in 2.0, and in 2.1 should be better and more stable



KWord (KOffice 2.10) works very good and I open all documents from MS Office  but Krita is slow still.

BTW: I have to used Krita on the same computer under Linux and was fast...


----------



## avilla@ (Dec 22, 2009)

lumiwa said:
			
		

> KWord (KOffice 2.10) works very good and I open all documents from MS Office  but Krita is slow still.



krita is receiving a lot of love from its developers in this weeks, and it will until koffice 2.2 at least... next version should work far better!


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 22, 2009)

Thank you. It is very good work. For now I don't missing OO anymore .


----------

